
Seaside: The Heretic Web Framework - fmakunbound
http://www.seaside.st/
======
fmakunbound
After a miserable day trying to decipher an Angular 8 code base, I like to
crack Pharo open and build an application the only sane way I know. I have
pleasant dreams that way.

